# We may be getting money from the government....



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)

It is unclear who would be eligible for the emergency money and how much would be offered, but the White House stressed the need for immediate economic relief.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/wh...ecks-combat-economic-impact-outbreak-n1161721


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2020)

Would that include seniors though ? They already feel social security is an entitlement, not a right.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 18, 2020)

Should be based on need not everybody as some have proposed. If you lost your job due to CV, (waitresses,fast food, etc) then yea lets help them out. Why should somebody not affected get paid? With our deficit?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Should be based on need not everybody as some have proposed. If you lost your job due to CV, (waitresses,fast food, etc) then yea lets help them out. Why should somebody not affected get paid? With our deficit?


My only income is S.S.I. this month I've been out extra money due to extra items needed. Extra disinfectants, food items that normally I wouldn't buy but the only things available and cost more. OTC meds in case of other health problems such as colds, allergies and intestinal issues. So....could I use some extra money? Yes I could.


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2020)

Seniors don't get the $1,000. It's for working class people only. If you're already collecting soc. sec. forget extra money promised. I do think seniors should receive extra during this time to relieve difficulties caused by this virus. If I were in a position to give it to ya, I would.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't want their stinking money. Give it to the grill cook. Or the lady who has to wipe tables.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I don't want their stinking money. Give it to the grill cook. Or the lady who has to wipe tables.


Amen.  There are people out there who are now out of work and were just barely scraping by.  The working poor need this assistance desperately.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2020)

Personally I do no deserve the money and do not want it!! Just leave my SS$$ alone!!
Give it to the more deserving!!


----------

